# Large 3D Carved Eagle - BIG Project from a Little CNC



## RBcarving (Jun 24, 2013)

Ive been busy lately...planning to get a few posts on here with updated info, but, here is a little project pic, since a few of you have asked about my CNC work.

We are just using a small carvewright system with a bit of know-how & some extra hand work...BIG Projects ARE Possible !! A family affair here. I do the layouts, handcarving & final finishing....My Dad runs the machine and my Mom hand-paints our projects. We usually do pieces 2'x3' or less, but this was a special request....and I have a hard time saying "No".

The large eagle, in front of the van, is actually made from white HDU (high density urethane), painted to look like wood and then painted for detail & finished. Even though the machine will only take a 14" wide piece, a good glue-up and some hand-carving can put a larger sign together (this one is around 4' x 6'). 

This was shipped freight from MO to Michigan and will be mounted on the gable end of a gentlemans garage.

Also added a little pic of a flowered name sign on our cedar. About 5"x12".

Hope to get more up soon.

Brad


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nicely done sir.


----------

